# Black Water (biotope)



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello to all
I'm looking for information on the biotope black water.
I think again a tray with as a serrasalmus rhombeus.
could you find out...
narko


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

With a black water biotope you'll need the water to be tannin stained (obviously), a lot of driftwood piled up as if it got tangled together with the current, dead leaves to scatter on the bottom, and sand.
Here's a nice one by George Farmer, it's a Rio ***** Biotope. He has this one planted with some Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

No problem


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you want a true biotope I would first pick a river/water system to create such as rio *****. Once you have that research what is found in that river. If you just want a generic bw biotope i would just hardscape with some driftwood, mayby a couple rocks, leaf litter and some small pieces of wood. I would also filter with peat.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

check out this thread for some ideas
http://www.piranha-f...ost__p__2524460


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Like Cluster said, use the Rio ***** as example.

Ph : 4.5-6.5 
Gh : 0-4
Temp : 27-30 C

Elements : 
Na (mg/L) 0.380 ± 0.12 
Fe (μg/L) 178 ± 58 
K (mg/L) 0.327 ± 0.107 
Mn (μg/L) 9.0 ± 2.4 
Mg (mg/L) 0.114 ± 0.035 
Cu (μg/L) 1.8 ± 0.5 
Ca (mg/L) 0.212 ± 0.066 
Zn (μg/L) 4.1 ± 1.8 
Cl (mg/L) 1.7 ± 0.7 
Conductivity 9 ± 2 
Si (mg/L) 2.0 ± 0.5 pH 5.1±0.6 
Sr (μg/L) 3.6 ± 1.0 T
Total P (μg/L) 25 ± 17 
Ba (μg/L) 8.1 ± 2.1 
Total C (mg/L) 10.5 ± 1.3 
Al (μg/L) 112 ± 29 
HCO3-C (mg/L) 1.7 ± 0.5

Lots of wood and a dark substrate, sand or fine gravel. Filtering over peat is used to color the water and get the pH down, this can also be done with Tetra ToruMin or Sera AquaTan Blackwater.
Tannins are used for further coloring of the water.

Plants in the natural environment : Sword plants, Heteranthera, Ceratophyllum, Vallisneria, Cabomba


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you very mush my friends


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy sh*t thats alot of numbers! What do they mean??!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Holy sh*t thats alot of numbers! What do they mean??!


 Most of them are elements and their concentrations such as calcium should be at Y plus or minus some value. The main thing for a true biotope is to at lest get the pH and GH right.


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for information


----------

